# cod 4 xb360



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone up for a DW clan tonight?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry mate still away biut ill give you a shout when i get back.

Robbie


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Sorry mate still away biut ill give you a shout when i get back.
> 
> Robbie


:thumb:


----------

